# Dog Trainer Certifications.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

A Note About Animal Behaviorists: Many persons employed in the dog training field use the title "behaviorist" incorrectly. A Behaviorist is someone who has a doctorate level graduate degree. A Certified Applied Animal Behaviorist is a Behaviorist who is certified through the The Animal Behavior Society. Persons who do not meet these qualifications should not be using the term "behaviorist" to describe themselves - in this case, the terms behavior consultant, behavior counselor or behavior specialist are acceptable. For more info see http://www.apdt.com/petowners/choose/certifications.aspx


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

This is a very interesting and informative site!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes Suzy it is. It is the largest organization for dog trainers in the world .It was founded by Dr. Ian Dunbar. It is a starting point for finding trainers . Not all trainers there are necessarily good. It does have rules and principles but like any organization that doesn't mean people follow them. But it is informative . And it promotes dog friendly training methods.


----------

